# Question Concerning Owned Receiver?



## bready (Dec 18, 2006)

I recently had an old R15-500 die on me. I have the protection plan and this receiver was owned not leased. My question is, when the CR told me they were sending me a new DVR he said I would have to send them the old DVR. I asked, since it was owned, was that necessary? He told me that the new one they send me would not be leased, but owned. Was he telling me the truth? What should I do? I really don't want the old one but I hate the idea of having to drive about thirty miles to the city, to mail the old one back to them. Thanks for your help in advance!!


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

That is not correct. If it is owned - you do not need to send it back. I would call back to another CSR and make sure your account is annotated correctly. Also, since mistakes occur, I would ensure that the new DVR is listed as owned after you authorize it.


----------



## bready (Dec 18, 2006)

Thanks for the help! I thought he was not correct.


----------



## ken1403 (Sep 16, 2006)

You will need to send back the defective receiver as it will be replaced with an owned receiver. I have had my r15 replaced 3 times and was required to send back the bad one every time.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

I believe if you are getting a no-cost replacement, and it will show as owned, you are required to return the defective unit.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Carl is correct.

You OWN this receiver. It broke. They are going to replace it, for free (under the Protection Plan you pay for), and the replacement will then be owned (but when you call to activate it, INSIST on being transferred to the Access Card department, and make sure it is marked as "owned" when activated). Since they are replacing the receiver with another owned receiver, they want the old receiver back, and have every right to have it back.

Since you own it, you can throw it away, back over it with the car, or do whatever you want with it, but if you choose to involk the Protection Plan, you must follow the requirements of the Protection Plan, which means returning the dead box to them.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Yep, replacement will be an owned unit. Call and ask for the access card distribution team and explain your situation to them and they should make it owned.

They are still issuing R15s so you will need to send the defective one back.


----------



## shedberg (Jan 20, 2007)

matt said:


> Yep, replacement will be an owned unit. Call and ask for the access card distribution team and explain your situation to them and they should make it owned.
> 
> They are still issuing R15s so you will need to send the defective one back.


Sorry, didn't think they were still issuing R15s. They will want it back then.


----------



## FYRPLG (Nov 11, 2006)

I replaced a R15-500 recently under the protection plan. They wanting the r15-500 back. But was told I didn't have to send back the r15-100 when I take it out of service.

I guess they are still refurbishing the 500s.


----------



## matt (Jan 12, 2010)

Just like H20s... they are still reclaiming and reissuing H20-100s but want nothing to do with the -600s.


----------

